# RIL efffort



## lazarus0000 (Dec 5, 2011)

This is my email to the Office of the President of Samsung USA. I wrote him once before and received a personalized email in response. I'm sure it was from one of his secretaries or some such but personal responses to letters of complaint are rare. Thought I'd give this a try. A long shot, but all we've got...

Dear Mr. Kim:

I am writing in a last effort to implore you. This phone is a hardware masterpiece of its time and fully capable of running Android Ice Cream Sandwich and Jelly Bean. Yes, there are currently phones better than this from the sense of hardware but, for its time, this is a classic. It was the first LTE phone Samsung marketed in the US and paved the way for your current crop of best sellers!

The problem exists that this phone is now stuck in place and will never advance. It has a very involved user and developer community but that community cannot move forward due to your company's refusal to release the "RIL" - files necessary to adapt the software kernel and open it to true custom ROM development.

I know you are an incredibly busy man fully involved in the responsibilities of running the US division of a successful multinational conglomerate. All I am asking is that you use your power, authority and influence to task someone else with the release of these files. There is no profit to be made from keeping them proprietary - this phone is no longer manufactured by your company and the RIL files are, as far as I know, totally individualized to this device. All you and Samsung do by not releasing them is hold back an avid developer community and increase the ill will of those offended by the continued refusal to release these files.

Thank you for your time and consideration. I hope that I will have some effect on your decision and encourage you to do the right thing.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice dude: well spoken. Let's see if it does anything.


----------



## lazarus0000 (Dec 5, 2011)

Also wrote in the same vein to Qualcomm after receiving feedback that the RIL is proprietary to them, not Samsung. Heard the same from both...

Nothing.

Hear the power of the people, hear us ROAR!

(meow...)


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

can we set up mass email bots to spam them with the same message? There's no way that little bit of code is detrimental to either companies because the technology has advanced way more since our phone was released


----------



## RickAugust (Nov 13, 2012)

What are the email addresses? I'll spam it up too!


----------



## Sdeph5200 (Oct 2, 2011)

I seriously hope they release it. The fact that they would not only hold back on releasing an update,but would prevent developers from releasing one too has driven me away. I know I'm just one user, and I'll still use android on my tablet. But my new Windows 8 phone comes in today and I'm never buying another android device because of this. I know I can't be alone in this.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Sdeph5200 said:


> I seriously hope they release it. The fact that they would not only hold back on releasing an update,but would prevent developers from releasing one too has driven me away. I know I'm just one user, and I'll still use android on my tablet. But my new Windows 8 phone comes in today and I'm never buying another android device because of this. I know I can't be alone in this.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


So you're mostly moving away from android due to...Samsung? Enjoy your WinPhone8 device, though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

Just have to say love android and Samsung I would stick with either or even if they found a way to stop us from rooting


----------



## craigsouthwick (Jan 4, 2012)

DirgeExtinction said:


> So you're mostly moving away from android due to...Samsung? Enjoy your WinPhone8 device, though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I am moving towards a Nexus device.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Android OEMs do not release proprietary code because there's too many legal obligations with partners and suppliers they licensed from. Time for you guys to move on to a new device and if you care about updates, don't buy a non-nexus phone.


----------



## DroidBlaze (Aug 1, 2011)

craigsouthwick said:


> Android OEMs do not release proprietary code because there's too many legal obligations with partners and suppliers they licensed from. Time for you guys to move on to a new device and if you care about updates, don't buy a non-nexus phone.


Exactly. I moved on to the Nexus4 and couldn't be happier. It's night and day difference in every conceivable way. The Droid Charge was an awesome phone with one of the best communities and developers (I'm looking at you dwithereII!) but a nexus device is a nexus device. Meaning, a ton of development and close to no restrictions (storage might be one though).


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

DroidBlaze said:


> Exactly. I moved on to the Nexus4 and couldn't be happier. It's night and day difference in every conceivable way. The Droid Charge was an awesome phone with one of the best communities and developers (I'm looking at you dwithereII!) but a nexus device is a nexus device. Meaning, a ton of development and close to no restrictions (storage might be one though).


I would if there was a Verizon compatible version...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> I would if there was a Verizon compatible version...


If you're not stuck with Verizon due to things outside of your control, I would seriously consider looking at the gsm carriers. I don't plan on getting another phone with Verizon again after the contract runs out on my galaxy nexus. Only incentives I have to stick with Verizon (unlimited data without paying full price and another nexus) are both not likely to happen.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

yarly said:


> If you're not stuck with Verizon due to things outside of your control, I would seriously consider looking at the gsm carriers. I don't plan on getting another phone with Verizon again after the contract runs out on my galaxy nexus. Only incentives I have to stick with Verizon (unlimited data without paying full price and another nexus) are both not likely to happen.


Verizon and US Cellular are the only carriers viable where I live. The others don't even come close in the country.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> Verizon and US Cellular are the only carriers viable where I live. The others don't even come close in the country.


Not even AT&T?


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

yarly said:


> Not even AT&T?


Nope. I don't know anyone in the area with at&t or t-mo and those who have sprint always complain about dropping to 1x. I live in a village in Wisconsin with a population of about 1000 (over the summer - I go to college in Madison but my family is on the same plan).

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidBlaze (Aug 1, 2011)

yarly said:


> Nope. I don't know anyone in the area with at&t or t-mo and those who have sprint always complain about dropping to 1x. I live in a village in Wisconsin with a population of about 1000 (over the summer - I go to college in Madison but my family is on the same plan).


Sprint is absolutely horrible (for most) in terms of coverage and data speed - especially data speed. Odds are ATT will have better coverage than T-mo, especially in rural areas, but I wouldn't be able to tell you for sure if it would be on par with Verizon in your area. I will say ATT has gotten a lot better over the years and they're No.2 for a reason even though they're no longer the iPhone exclusive carrier. I see comparable (sometimes even better) coverage compared to Verizon, but then again I live in L.A. Speeds are also not bad at all on HSPA+. Much better than CDMA 3g but obviously worse than LTE







.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh yeah, Sprint is crap. I've compared Sprint phones to my Verizon Nexus on 3g and even with a amazingly better signal (15db difference) the Sprint phone was puttering along to download market apps. Bandwidth was only like 40-50KB/s (if that).


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

DroidBlaze said:


> This is exactly how I see things and why I made the switch. Couldn't be happier with my decision!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No really... I have to drive 25 miles to get to an att store. I literally have not seen an att phone in this place. Also Verizon and usc have lte over here, while nobody else has 4G at all. I am gonna check their service map when I get time, though.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> No really... I have to drive 25 miles to get to an att store. I literally have not seen an att phone in this place. Also Verizon and usc have lte over here, while nobody else has 4G at all. I am gonna check their service map when I get time, though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Be thankful you're not here around the Chicago area. My next door neighbor has USC, but because USC sold some of their market to Sprint he is now an unhappy Sprint customer. Which is really odd considering USC started in Chicago.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

DirgeExtinction said:


> So you're mostly moving away from android due to...Samsung? Enjoy your WinPhone8 device, though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I think this is a little premature, but if the Windows 8 works for you better great! There are always a fantastic line of Nexus devices of which will receive support for many years plus the dev community.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just so you all know (that is in case you don't know), if you treasure your unlimited data with VZW (but maybe not like their bull-headedness) and not to mention the data speed, then stick to VZW. Here's the reasons:
1. All other carriers are inferior to VZW speeds (I've had them all plus other friends and family who's phones I got to tinker with), despite the fact that VZW is more expensive
2. The way to keep your data plan are two-fold, don't ever again use a VZW upgrade (this has been confirmed numerous times with reps from customer service to tier-two support and management, because if you use their upgrade, they force out of the unlimited data into their share plans, or
3. Make sure you don't leave your phone equivalent (in other words drop down to a flip phone without data) and then try to go back to a smart-phone plan.

These are the two ways to lose you data. I know there are some real downsides to VZW's methods, but their service and data is not to be compared to. Basically, the only way to upgrade is buy third party and replace your phone. This will not mess with your data. Also just so you know, I was told (although unconfirmed) that should you somehow be forced into a share plan that within two weeks if your use is comparable to beforehand, you can ask for a data submittal reconsideration with a manager and _if_ they approve, they can give back your unlimited data. This is if you use the upgrade or somehow lose your unlimited data.

I hope this helps ya all. Just have some patience, better phones will come and soon enough some more Nexus devices.


----------

